

Apple iPad: Photos Show iPad Has Slot for Forward Facing Video Camera - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/apple-ipad-photos-show-ipad-has-slot-for-forward-facing-video-camera/

======
NZ_Matt
It really stinks how apple leave out features on purpose in an attempt to take
your money again the following year. Another reason not to be an early
adopter.

~~~
swombat
I think you're making rash assumptions there. There might be a whole lot of
reasons why they left it out. One of the most obvious ones would be that they
had to make trade-offs to meet the release date, and there was something
fundamentally not quite right about the way the camera interacted with the
user experience, and so they had to cut that feature out until they could get
things sorted.

~~~
maurycy
+1

iPad camera might be tricky because of many different angles you can interact
with it.

~~~
samlittlewood
Given the pixel densities of cameras, I was wondering if it would make sense
to capture a very wide field of view, and then extract head and shoulder shots
(possibly multiple). The distortion could be untangled with the GPU.

Face tracking is getting pretty damn good now. For bonus points call out to
web service for recognition and tag each stream appropriately.

------
swombat
Not to be overly skeptical or anything, but I don't see any evidence that
these photos are of a disassembled iPad. Where would they get one anyway?

~~~
rbanffy
Parts, They ordered replacement parts.

~~~
DougBTX
I'm surprised that Apple is distributing replacement parts before there is
anything on the market to have broken parts.

~~~
rbanffy
I would be surprised if they distributed any before the announcement, but now
that the cat is out of the bag, I am not surprised. It's useful to have fully
stocked repair centers by the time you launch.

------
joezydeco
The leaked photo from Engadget (the one with a prototype iPad bolted to a
table) also has space on the security bezel for a camera.

[http://www.cultofmac.com/engadgets-clearest-tablet-
picture-s...](http://www.cultofmac.com/engadgets-clearest-tablet-picture-so-
far-shows-camera/27880)

------
insomniamg
Yeh im not a fan how Jobs is always thinking Version 2 first.

------
mixmax
Now all they need is support for flash.

~~~
FluidDjango
Suggested correction: "Now all they need is better substitutes for flash."

~~~
mixmax
That would be great, but it most probably won't happen. Without flash,
unfortunately, a large part of the web doesn't really work. Yes there are
alternatives for video, and no everybody won't start using them within the
next year or two.

The Ipad is rather flawed without flash.

